# Etiquette in the Sightseer Lounge Cars



## guest charles (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello all

We're about to start our second Amtrak adventure, this time on the Zephyr from Orinda (well, Emeryville) to Chicago, then back on the Chief to LA. (Our son will drive us back to the Bay Area.)

Last year we took the Coast Starlight between Emeryville and Seattle. With the Parlour Car available to us, we didn't frequent the Sightseer Lounge, assuming that coach passengers deserved the space.

But on the Zephyr and the Chief, there is only the Sightseer Lounge, yes? So are we as sleeper passengers expected to use our rooms for most of our viewing if the Sightseer is crowded with coach passengers wanting a little space? Is there any general etiquette or rules for seating the lounge? Can someone plant down early in the morning and stay all day? Or are you expected to spend a half hour or so, and then get up if people are standing around waiting for a seat? As I have not seen descriptions on this board of fistfights or tempers flaring over Sightseer Lounge space, I assume there is at least an ad-hoc system even if nothing is written in train rules?


----------



## guest old timer (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd say it's first come, first serve. It's open equally to coach and sleeper passengers. Most people tire of sitting there for a long time so I've always seen turnover. Don't lose any sleep over it. Use it as much, or as little, as you like. My own personal belief: the seats aren't all that comfortable. I'd be a stiff as a rail, no pun intended, if I didn't decamp after a while.


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 10, 2010)

I rode the CZ last summer (peak travel time!) from EMY on a train that was loaded to capacity for the most part. Although I did spend the majority of the trip relaxing and enjoying the view from my roomette I did make several trips to the Sightseer and I was always able to find a seat. My guess is that there may be some parts/times during the trip where that may not be the case (Glenwood Canyon comes to mind on the CZ but we were detoured on my trip   ). I'd say just use a little common sense and consideration for others and you'll likely be fine.

Enjoy your trip!

I'm jealous.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm one of those who used to be there all day, but in my "old age" :lol: I find the seats to be a little uncomfortable after some time. On one of my recent trips, I did not even go to the Sightseer! But as said, it's first come, first served - use it as much or as little as you want!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't worry about any of the things you mention. It is "all good".

The idea of such a thing as a sightseer lounge helps (together with sleeping car rooms) to set the train apart from other forms of transportation except of course cruise ships.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 10, 2010)

There are times when I've wandered into the Sightseer during the day and been the only one there except for the Attendant!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2010)

On the CZ two years ago I don't think I ever saw the lounge more than half full, so I wouldn't worry. Stay there all day if you can stand the seats (I wasn't bothered by them). Clearly, If you see people standing around waiting for a seat to open up you might consider going back to your room but I really don't think it will become an issue. For me the availability of the lounge was more for a change of pace, a different place to sit for awhile.


----------



## saxman (Feb 10, 2010)

There really is no lounge etiquette. But I would get in the lounge car quickly before the real scenery arrives. It does tend to fill up right before then. I have heard lounge car attendants ask that passengers keep the turn over going somewhat. Some people do like to camp out there all day long, but I don't really think its a bad thing. Sometime I like the piece and quiet of my own room.


----------



## lthanlon (Feb 11, 2010)

I always like to visit the Sightseer Lounge in the wee hours of the morning. Nobody's ever kicked me out, so am I correct that it's open 24 hours?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes. 

In fact, many times you'll find who we call "Lounge Lizards" (people who sleep there with sleeping bags) sometimes all night!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 11, 2010)

The lounge is a great place to spend an hour or two just to break things up a little. Most of the time you won't find the lounge filled to capacity anyhow. If it starts to get crowded, and you feel bad about taking up that space, you can always sit downstairs. Sure, the view isn't as good, but its something different.

I sometimes will sit in coach for an hour or so as well. I'm honestly not sure of the policy on this, but I find it another place you can spend sometime in a different environment.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I sometimes will sit in coach for an hour or so as well. I'm honestly not sure of the policy on this, but I find it another place you can spend sometime in a different environment.


The official policy is - you can't because you do not have a coach ticket! <_< But if there's an empty seat and the CA says you can use it, it should be OK.


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Feb 11, 2010)

On my last CZ trip, I made sure that I was able to land a seat as the train passed through the Sierra Nevadas and later, the Rocky Mountains. I recall the Sightseer Lounge was crowded, but a seat or two would open up.

Once the train was east of Denver, the Sightseer Lounge emptied out.


----------



## lthanlon (Feb 11, 2010)

I wish the Sightseer Lounge had less-intense lighting at night. I enjoy looking at the small towns as the train races through the darkness, but have found that the lights create too many reflections. Illumination levels equal to nighttime on an airliner would be great.

I usually just go back to my roomette -- with the door closed and the curtains pulled, my eyes can get adjusted to the darkness and see much more.


----------



## had8ley (Feb 11, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> I wish the Sightseer Lounge had less-intense lighting at night. I enjoy looking at the small towns as the train races through the darkness, but have found that the lights create too many reflections. Illumination levels equal to nighttime on an airliner would be great.
> I usually just go back to my roomette -- with the door closed and the curtains pulled, my eyes can get adjusted to the darkness and see much more.


I totally agree with your lighting intensity problem. The day after Amtrak dimmed them there would be a line of people filing lawsuits because they tripped over things because of "poor lighting." :huh:


----------



## daveyb99 (Feb 11, 2010)

Etiquette: Do Not Be A Pig, Clean Up Your Trash.


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 11, 2010)

daveyb99 said:


> Etiquette: Do Not Be A Pig, Clean Up Your Trash.


Reminds me of "Steve in the lounge car" on my SWC trip. He had 3 simple rules (which he announced in some detail) - 1. wear shoes, 2. bring money, 3. clean up your trash.

He also pointed out which car was his; "the one with the big window.... the really big windows" :lol:

Was a fun trip!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 11, 2010)

I figure since the newer generation Sightseers no longer have toilets, natural attrition should keep a turnover going


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 11, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes will sit in coach for an hour or so as well. I'm honestly not sure of the policy on this, but I find it another place you can spend sometime in a different environment.
> ...


Thanks! I haven't ever been questioned or encountered the car attendant. I figured if I was ever asked I'd produce my ticket stub, and explain I was just passing the time. Now I know


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 11, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> I wish the Sightseer Lounge had less-intense lighting at night. I enjoy looking at the small towns as the train races through the darkness, but have found that the lights create too many reflections. Illumination levels equal to nighttime on an airliner would be great.
> I usually just go back to my roomette -- with the door closed and the curtains pulled, my eyes can get adjusted to the darkness and see much more.



Ditto!

RF


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 11, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I figure since the newer generation Sightseers no longer have toilets, natural attrition should keep a turnover going



Really? 1st time I've heard that.

RF


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> daveyb99 said:
> 
> 
> > Etiquette: Do Not Be A Pig, Clean Up Your Trash.
> ...



I am concerned what he meant about "bring money".

If he meant you have to buy something, he was being overzealous.

For a railroad lounge car is one of the few beverage/food outlets in the world where you can sit there daydreamng, lost in your thoughts, and not eatng or drinking anything.


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 11, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Chris J. said:
> 
> 
> > daveyb99 said:
> ...


That's for the craps table "Steve" was running on the side. 

I keed, I keed...


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 12, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Chris J. said:
> 
> 
> > daveyb99 said:
> ...


The "bring money" was in relation to the wares was selling from shop downstairs; there was no indication that you needed money to be in the car.

I asked if my (UK) credit card was considered money and was informed that it was; which was good 'cause I wanted some wine :lol:


----------



## alanh (Feb 12, 2010)

Only times I've seen the lounge full is in particularly scenic areas (through the Rockies and Glenwood Canyon on the CZ, the Cascades on the CS, etc.). The rest of the time it was half-full or less.


----------



## jis (Feb 12, 2010)

alanh said:


> Only times I've seen the lounge full is in particularly scenic areas (through the Rockies and Glenwood Canyon on the CZ, the Cascades on the CS, etc.). The rest of the time it was half-full or less.


That is so true. Here are the areas where I have found the Lounge to be popular:

*CZ* across Colorado - Front Range, South boulder Canyon, Coal Creek Canyon, Glenwood Canyon etc., and across Donner Pass in CA.

*SWC* through Glorietta and Raton, and also Cajon specially in Summer

*EB *through Cascades and across Marias Pass/Glacier Park, and PDX section through Columbia Gorge

*CS *along the Pacific Coast, Cuesta Grade, and Cascades in the North

In other sections your mileage may vary but typically there will be lots of empty seats.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 12, 2010)

jis said:


> alanh said:
> 
> 
> > Only times I've seen the lounge full is in particularly scenic areas (through the Rockies and Glenwood Canyon on the CZ, the Cascades on the CS, etc.). The rest of the time it was half-full or less.
> ...


I've experienced heavy traffic in the SSL on the CL between WAS & PHG. It is beautiful on that stretch!!!!

RF


----------

